# tar lange Dateinamen sichern



## melmager (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo ich habe ein kleiner Problem:

tar mag keine Filenamen die länger sind wie 100 Zeichen im Inputstream
einige legen einem die Optin -z an Herz aber die kann ich nicht nutzen
da ich eine Längenberenzung auf dem tarfile habe und es beim ezeugen aufteile
und das geht nich mit gz kompression nicht zusammen 

im Moment bricht tar mit entsprechender Fehlermeldung ab

einer ne Idee wie mein Backup wieder hinbekomme?


----------



## deepthroat (22. Juni 2006)

Hi.

Welches tar benutzt du denn? Also ich konnte problemlos eine Datei mit 190 Zeichen in ein tar Archiv mit GNU tar 1.15.1 packen. (unter Cygwin)

Welches tar Format benutzt du denn? Vielleicht hilft es wenn du mal pax nimmst. Oder du besorgst dir star - das kann eigentlich alles.

Gruß


----------



## melmager (22. Juni 2006)

ich habe auch 1.15.1 :-(

von pax habe inzwischen auch was gelesen wurde aber in einem Forum von abgeraten 
das Format scheint nicht so gängig zu sein 

meine idee war ja die files die so lange namen haben mit find zu suchen und die Files mit entsprechender Fehlermeldung an User vom tar auszuschliessen 

nur wie suche ich die files ? 

ich bin schon drauf und dran doch mit -z beim Aufruf zu arbeiten und dann das File mit dd 
auseinander zu schneiden 

schade das mein DVDRAM Laufwerk bei grossen Files das System blockt sonst hätte ich den Blödsinn mit dem Aufteilen nicht nötig :-(


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2006)

Suchen kannst du z.B. so:

```
find | while read file; do 
  if [[ $(echo "${file##*/}" | wc -c) -gt 100 ]]; then 
    echo "Dateiname zu lang: $file"; 
  fi; 
done
```

Aber wer legt denn überhaupt Dateien mit so langen Namen an?

Gruß


----------



## melmager (23. Juni 2006)

> Aber wer legt denn überhaupt Dateien mit so langen Namen an?



der normale Windows User  
die Dateien sind ein SambaShare

da gibt es schon mal Dateien mit den Namen:

"Kopie vor Besprechungsprotokoll vom 20.06..200 mit Herr Wurzelschumpf zu Thema auswirkung des Platzregens aufs Liebeslebens der Pflastersteine.doc" 

so die Richtung - 
wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich ja die User auspeitschen und zwar öffentlich - so was ist bestimmt beim Ausdenken von sinnvollen Dateinamen zuträglich 

aber es geht ja nich nach mir :-(


----------

